# Windows 8.1 Time & Date issues



## Vando23 (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's my problem. I have 3 PCs, each has the Asus maximus vi formula board with win 8.1 pro 64 bit. 2 of the Pcs will not keep the time & date ..I have to reset them each day, when I do a time update with the internet clcok it comes up with an error message (can not update) but it updates. I noticed that the time zone was for London/Dublin NOT Sydney Australia..so I changed it to no avail. I have reinstalled windows, checked the cmos battery. This is driving me mad. Can anyone shine light on this?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Besides the CMOS battery, did you actually look at the time in the bios rather than the regular Windows screen?


----------



## Vando23 (Sep 13, 2012)

yes i did..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When you upgraded to 8.1, did you update the drivers for System CMOS/real time clock?


----------



## Vando23 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have no idea..how would i check that?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

First go to the Device Manager and see if there's a yellow tick by Real Time Clock. That would indicate the wrong drivers. If not, still 
go to the Asus or MOBO manufacturers site. Under no circumstances, download these drivers from a 3rd party. It could ruin your computer for good.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

My question is; what do you mean by checking the CMOS battery?

Generally speaking if the time is off like that, removing the CMOS batter for 5 minutes and then reinstalling it resets the BIOS to factory default settings. 

Checking you mobo support page I see quit a few BIOS updates, if you don't have the latest one, the newest one may fix that. 

Motherboards - MAXIMUS VI EXTREME


----------



## Vando23 (Sep 13, 2012)

getting to the cmos battery on a maximus vi formula board is a very long process..it has amour on it..remove everything drain water cooling etc etc etc..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't forget to remove the primary graphics card too. :devil:


----------

